# Warning!! Nature's Variety Instinct Raw Frozen Food



## Chalex (Feb 19, 2010)

I had mentioned a couple of weeks ago that Preston is sick. He had a couple of anal gland infections and soon after that his rectum became so tight that he couldn't pass stool and his anus is all scarred. The vet thought the problem was from the anal gland infections, but now we're not so sure. He's on prednisone and it's helping the inflammation a bit. 

We were at the vet on Thursday and he stuck his finger up there. He said there was something so sharp he almost got cut. He also said it was very gritty in his rectum. Then he x-rayed him and and there were a couple more pieces in his colon, which we figured had be bone shards from his food. When I got home I sifted through his NV Instinct Raw chicken, and there were tons of bone pieces in there. After attempting to pull out all the bones, there wasn't much for him to eat. I called the company and they gave me the name of someone to mail the bones to. I called the pet store that I buy my food from and he told me to return all the bags, which I did. He was very unhappy with the situation and the response from the company. He told me the people at Stella & Chewy really care about the safety of their product so I gave it a try. I don't feel any grit or bone in the Stella & Chewy patties, (meaning the bone is ground to a powder like it should be), and Preston loves his new food. 

I've been feeding NV Instinct Raw Frozen for over two years now. I never sifted through it with my fingers. I saw cartilage in the food but that's softer than bone. I don't know if this was a bad batch or they're changed something but I would strongly suggest to anyone using this food - feel it and make sure it's not boney and gritty!!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh!!! That's terrible!!! Does the vet think that's what Preston's problem has been all along? Praying that everything turns out all right!


----------



## Chalex (Feb 19, 2010)

He can't be sure. The vet has been practicing veterinary medicine for over 30 years, has a huge practice, and has only seen one other dog with this problem.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Good heavens! That is awful. Just another reason I don't trust any food made for dogs. Everytime I consider other products something else comes up.


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

I'm so glad he's ok. I have heard a few stories of this happening with regular raw-not the premade but it has always made me squeamish of raw diets. I really hope the company takes you more seriously, are you going to follow up with them? I would expect them to pay for any vet bills.


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Wow~ I'm glad you and your vet figured this out about Preston's food. I like Stella and Chewy's products too- I use the dehydrated raw as a topper for Obi and always crumble it up easily- no sharp objects felt. I hope little Preston starts feeling much better on his new food  Thanks for sharing this info with us!


----------



## Chalex (Feb 19, 2010)

I cleaned and dried about 30 bone pieces that came out of two patties. I plan to send them to the company, but when I googled the problem I found some other people that had problems with the bones in their food so they must be aware. My biggest concern right now is Preston. The one other dog that my vet treated with this problem was put to sleep. That was an older dog and Preston just turned 3. I will do whatever it takes to get him well or at least comfortable. Preston is being treated by my regular vet and a specialist that he referred him to.


----------



## bailey02 (May 1, 2009)

Was it the NV frozen chicken kibble? bailey loves the NV kibble and so does Lucky and we have not had any problems.


----------



## Chalex (Feb 19, 2010)

No, it was the NV Instinct frozen RAW chicken. The dry kibble should be fine.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

I don't know what to say because if I say what I really think I may offend you. I feed raw meat to Charlie, but I buy human grade eye of round that I cut in steaks an freeze myself. You can do the same thing with chicken breast. Buy chicken breast for you and feed it to your dog. So many recalls that you cannot trust anything anymore.


----------



## Chalex (Feb 19, 2010)

I've been feeding raw food to dogs for over 15 years. I used to feed human grade meat, and although I had no problem I didn't feel that my dogs were getting balanced nutrition. With premium raw food from an excellent company I should be giving him the best possible diet, short of making it myself from recipes made by experts. I leave it to the experts to put together the healthiest ingredients as I am not a canine nutritionalist. The implication that anyone who feeds dogs dog food is a negligent dog owner seems a bit absurd to me, and I doubt I'm the only one offended. I believe most people on this site do the best that they can for their animals.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Cathy, thank you for the warning. I feed Bailey frozen raw as well, so you're not alone! I feed Primal and I usually "mash" it up with some water and I've never noticed any pieces of bone in there...so I'm shocked at the NV having so many!! Thanks for the heads up though...I'll be careful with any frozen prepared raw I feed Bailey moving forward. 

I'm sorry that Preston has been so sick and hope that the vet can get to the root of this issue soon


----------



## bailey02 (May 1, 2009)

Chalex said:


> No, it was the NV Instinct frozen RAW chicken. The dry kibble should be fine.


It's not the dry kibble its the Raw Kibble that thaws out in seconds..


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

Chalex said:


> I've been feeding raw food to dogs for over 15 years. I used to feed human grade meat, and although I had no problem I didn't feel that my dogs were getting balanced nutrition. With premium raw food from an excellent company I should be giving him the best possible diet, short of making it myself from recipes made by experts. I leave it to the experts to put together the healthiest ingredients as I am not a canine nutritionalist. The implication that anyone who feeds dogs dog food is a negligent dog owner seems a bit absurd to me, and I doubt I'm the only one offended. I believe most people on this site do the best that they can for their animals.


 
I'm so sorry you felt attacked, I didn't see anything posted that was particularly volitile but I agree with you about everyone here doing the best they can for their animals.

Bottom line, no matter how strongly we feel about our particular method of feeding our fluffs, there is NO one right way to do it. There is raw, premade and home made, dehydrated, there is home cooked, there are brands such as freshpet and there is kibble. None of these are the right way-none of these are the wrong way.

We ALL need to be careful with what we are feeding, premade raw can have bones, there was a report recently about nails being found in kibble, and lets not get started on all the recalls lately-let alone human food recalls. Nothing is 100%, you do your own research-you determine whats gonig to work best for you and your home and go with it.

Raw is fine and if you are doing to do it yourself, make sure you (meaning 'you' in a general sense) do your research so you don't miss any nutrients, premade raw is fine-home cooked is fine but again make sure you know what you're putting in. Kibble is fine but make sure it's a good brand and not always-save kibble, dehydrated is fine too-but again whatever method you choose, do your research.

As a side note  I have heard good things about Stella and Chewey's raw diets. With all going on in the dog food world lately I am really frustrated with the lack of response or inadequate reponse from dog food companies with things that go wrong with their foods.


----------



## Chalex (Feb 19, 2010)

Nida,
I was choosing between Primal and Stella & Chewy's. According to the pet store owner, they're both excellent. 

Becky,
I'm not familiar with raw kibble. Do you mean freeze dried? You can always squeeze it through your fingers yo make sure there's nothing sharp in it. 

Shelly,
I agree with everything you said. I was also trying to make the point that there are many different ways to feed ones dog. If one is going to do homemade, they better follow a recipe and know that the dog is getting proper nutrients and balance. You were just a little more eloquent.


----------



## bailey02 (May 1, 2009)

Chalex said:


> Nida,
> I was choosing between Primal and Stella & Chewy's. According to the pet store owner, they're both excellent.
> 
> Becky,
> ...


Here is a picture of the one I am talking about.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I'm sorry this happened and I hope Preston is better soon, and also, I would not send all of the bones back to them, just send some. I would keep some as a record of the incident, in case you need them later. Maybe I'm cynical but once you mail them they are gone.
You could take a photo of all of them and show that you are sending a portion of that back.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Yes, and taking photos maybe use something next to them to help indicate size. I think it sounds like they should be paying for vet bills, they need to be held responsible for poor Preston's suffering. Maybe your vet could write a note?

I think we all find what suits our pets best to the best of of our abilities. Mine can't tolerate raw and I didn't feel comfortable with it, although I know it is considered one of the best things for them. I tried those patties on my girls. Penny wouldn't touch it and it made Lola throw up, as does all raw  Kibble makes Lola hyper and anxious, I noticed her much more relaxed from her very first home-cooked meal. It really is a pain though to have to prepare all the time. My bichon was on kibble all her life. They all react differently. My vet is strong on home-cooking, and thinks that people have been scared away from it by being told that you can't ensure proper nutrition. Vary the veg. and meat and add sufficient calcium etc. it is hard to go wrong. Regular blood work will identify if anything is seriously off. I think we on here are very in tune with out fluffs, we notice the smallest things in our babies.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Thanks so much for the alert. When I read that he almost cut himself getting out a shard it sent shivers down my spine. I hope Preston will be okay and glad you found out what was wrong. I agree with Brenda about keeping and freezing some of them. I also think that whatever we choose to feed our dogs is our own choice. What works for one, might not work for others but that's their own decision. I think we all want to make our most informed decisions and your alert about this will help others. I would keep after the company. They should be paying for his vet bills and bending over backwards. Is there an overseeing organization that you can report something like this to like you can with the FDA for humans? I just wouldn't want other dogs to suffer.



silverhaven said:


> Yes, and taking photos maybe use something next to them to help indicate size. I think it sounds like they should be paying for vet bills, they need to be held responsible for poor Preston's suffering. Maybe your vet could write a note?
> 
> I think we all find what suits our pets best to the best of of our abilities. Mine can't tolerate raw and I didn't feel comfortable with it, although I know it is considered one of the best things for them. I tried those patties on my girls. Penny wouldn't touch it and it made Lola throw up, as does all raw  Kibble makes Lola hyper and anxious, I noticed her much more relaxed from her very first home-cooked meal. It really is a pain though to have to prepare all the time. My bichon was on kibble all her life. They all react differently. My vet is strong on home-cooking, and thinks that people have been scared away from it by being told that you can't ensure proper nutrition. Vary the veg. and meat and add sufficient calcium etc. it is hard to go wrong. Regular blood work will identify if anything is seriously off. I think we on here are very in tune with out fluffs, we notice the smallest things in our babies.


:goodpost:


----------



## Chalex (Feb 19, 2010)

Maureen,
Preston loves raw food. He turns his nose up to kibble or canned. Until now, he's been a very healthy dog. He is the first dog that I've ever given dog food to I home-cooked for my others , (one raw, one cooked), but when I got Preston I decided I was going to find a good quality dog food.

Becky, 
Are you sure that's not cat food?


----------



## Chalex (Feb 19, 2010)

Becky,
I found it under cat food, but it says it's for dogs and cats. I've never seen that food, and perhaps they're more careful because it's for small animals. If I were you I would feel the raw food and make sure there aren't bones.


----------



## bailey02 (May 1, 2009)

Chalex said:


> Becky,
> I found it under cat food, but it says it's for dogs and cats. I've never seen that food, and perhaps they're more careful because it's for small animals. If I were you I would feel the raw food and make sure there aren't bones.


 
Oh yes I will defenitly be checking the kibble. Thank You for the warning I was shocked I hope your baby is feeling better now.


----------



## Chalex (Feb 19, 2010)

Thanks Becky! Your little Bailey is adorable, by the way.


----------



## Chalex (Feb 19, 2010)

Just a follow-up. He's not doing well on canned food (Evo). He doesn't like it and has diarrhea. Halshan, a local California company, makes raw food without bones using human grade food. It can be fed as is or cooked. I spoke with the owner (I think) on the phone and she also has a dog that can't handle bones. The food must be supplemented with bone meal or egg calcium. 65% of her food is meat, and I worry that that's too much protein. I also saw this that explains how to feed raw. It suggests even more protein. Any opinions on the protein level for a maltese in Halshan?

Pat McKay RAW FOOD Basic Recipe


Halshan Synergy Formula

65% Meat, 10% Organ, 25% Non-Rooted Vegetables including Fresh Pumpkin. Helps to control Candida yeast infections and allergies causing skin irritations and hair loss. Just add our eggshell calcium for a balanced diet.

Synergy Beef Zucchini Squash, Broccoli, Kale, Cauliflower & Fresh Pumpkin


Synergy Chicken Zucchini Squash, Broccoli, Kale, Cauliflower & Fresh Pumpkin


Synergy Turkey Zucchini Squash, Broccoli, Kale, Cauliflower & Fresh Pumpkin


Synergy Lamb Zucchini Squash, Broccoli, Kale, Cauliflower & Fresh Pumpkin


----------



## Daisy's Mommie (Sep 24, 2012)

My baby is strictly a Bil Jac baby. Since I don't eat meat, it's hard for me to give it to my baby--especially raw. She has been on Bil Jac for 2 years and is is doing great on it. No health issues, teeth look wonderful and her coat is snow white and shiny.


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Praying for Preston how terrible.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Praying for your little one.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Chalex said:


> Just a follow-up. He's not doing well on canned food (Evo). He doesn't like it and has diarrhea. Halshan, a local California company, makes raw food without bones using human grade food. It can be fed as is or cooked. I spoke with the owner (I think) on the phone and she also has a dog that can't handle bones. The food must be supplemented with bone meal or egg calcium. 65% of her food is meat, and I worry that that's too much protein. I also saw this that explains how to feed raw. It suggests even more protein. Any opinions on the protein level for a maltese in Halshan?
> 
> Pat McKay RAW FOOD Basic Recipe
> 
> ...


This is way too much protein plus this diet is too rich for Maltese. Evo is also too rich..that's why he had diarrhea. I would increase the carbs, and decrease the meat..


----------

